

Google Ventures: Your Design Team Needs A War Room. Here's How To Set One Up - kevinwuhoo
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3028471/google-ventures-your-design-team-needs-a-war-room-heres-how-to-set-one-up

======
runlevel1
Slightly off-topic, but can anyone explain how they're using the <video> tag
in #page-jumbotron?

I presume it's somehow being used to smooth the GIF animation.

